# Irresistible food?



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

bumping

and, do a search for _Satin Balls_ - - the prior posts about this seemed like what ya may need

we're thinking/hoping about Ocean here


----------



## Bock (Jun 23, 2008)

hot dog? steak? roast beef?


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

I would stay with something not too heavy. And warming food is usually a big help to get them to eat as they eat with their sense of smell as much as their taste buds. Warming the food enhances the aroma and flavor. You may want to try green tripe. Be forewarned, it STINKS to the high heaven, but dogs love it - you know the more it smells the better it MUST be. Another thing I have had success with is a product called Nutri-Cal by Tomlyn. It is available at most pet store as is the green tripe. It is a past, nutri-cal, and you put some on the tips of you fingers and then scrape it off your fingers onto the roof of the dog's mouth. You can also try it with peanut butter but the Nutri-Cal is loaded with nutrients and calories, which is what you are looking for at this time.

Good Luck! :crossfing


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

tripe? I have never fed it myself but know some people's dogs here love it!


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

Steak should do it. For Gilmour, it would be Tater Tots. He's CRAZY about them. But I only allow 2 if I'm having them for breakfast.


----------



## Goldilocks (Jun 3, 2007)

I say try tripe too! It is supposed to be a delicacy to dogs but as Hank said, it reeks! The articles that I have read about tripe say that because its so rich in natural digestive enzymes, dogs who feel ill will eat it as it will settle their stomachs. It is very rich in nutrients and if you can get him to eat this he will be getting good, nutritious food into his body. You can buy it canned and the brand I use is called "Trippet". I believe Merrick also makes canned tripe in their Before Grain line. Prayers that your sweet baby gets well soon.


----------



## zeke11 (Jul 21, 2009)

Baby food - the pure 100% meat only!

Kris


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

My crew would do ANYTHING for tripe. Here you can find canned green tripe for dogs. (Trippets) If buying fresh, make sure you get green tripe (which means it hasn't been cleaned of all the nutrients).. not bleached tripe/


----------



## OceanTheGolden (Mar 22, 2008)

spruce said:


> bumping
> 
> and, do a search for _Satin Balls_ - - the prior posts about this seemed like what ya may need
> 
> we're thinking/hoping about Ocean here


We used to give him satin balls when he lost too much weight earlier this year. He like them so much but they are quite heavy.




Bock said:


> hot dog? steak? roast beef?


We plan on cutting up some sausage! Steak? Hmm, I'll see if I can find some. How do you give it? Raw or cooked? Never given steak before.



AmbikaGR said:


> I would stay with something not too heavy. And warming food is usually a big help to get them to eat as they eat with their sense of smell as much as their taste buds. Warming the food enhances the aroma and flavor. You may want to try green tripe. Be forewarned, it STINKS to the high heaven, but dogs love it - you know the more it smells the better it MUST be. Another thing I have had success with is a product called Nutri-Cal by Tomlyn. It is available at most pet store as is the green tripe. It is a past, nutri-cal, and you put some on the tips of you fingers and then scrape it off your fingers onto the roof of the dog's mouth. You can also try it with peanut butter but the Nutri-Cal is loaded with nutrients and calories, which is what you are looking for at this time.
> 
> Good Luck! :crossfing





Debles said:


> tripe? I have never fed it myself but know some people's dogs here love it!


Nutri-Cal, don't think they have it here. Is tripe the white thingy? They have those in the supermarket (called babat here) but they don't smell. Maybe its something different. Never seen the smelly tipe before. 



NuttinButGoldens said:


> Steak should do it. For Gilmour, it would be Tater Tots. He's CRAZY about them. But I only allow 2 if I'm having them for breakfast.


Tater Tots? Not sure what those are!



Goldilocks said:


> I say try tripe too! It is supposed to be a delicacy to dogs but as Hank said, it reeks! The articles that I have read about tripe say that because its so rich in natural digestive enzymes, dogs who feel ill will eat it as it will settle their stomachs. It is very rich in nutrients and if you can get him to eat this he will be getting good, nutritious food into his body. You can buy it canned and the brand I use is called "Trippet". I believe Merrick also makes canned tripe in their Before Grain line. Prayers that your sweet baby gets well soon.





Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> My crew would do ANYTHING for tripe. Here you can find canned green tripe for dogs. (Trippets) If buying fresh, make sure you get green tripe (which means it hasn't been cleaned of all the nutrients).. not bleached tripe/


I'll try to find tripe, many people recommend it! Don't have 'Trippet' or Merrick here though.



zeke11 said:


> Baby food - the pure 100% meat only!
> 
> Kris


Great idea! He loves baby food!


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

The white tripe in the supermarket has been bleached and is not what you want.
Here are a couple of links that may help, assuming you are in the UK.

http://www.priceinspector.co.uk/p/Green Tripe Dogs/f/desc,True/

http://www.petplanet.co.uk/diet_dog_nutrition.asp

http://www.champdogsforum.co.uk/board/topic/39508.html

http://www.bizrate.co.uk/dogsupplies/products__keyword--green+tripe+dogs.html


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

You can try boiling some liver til just done (no longer pink). Rinse under cold water and then cut into small pieces. Its a great favorite at this house.


----------

